# Have you seen the basement?



## then8j (Nov 1, 2011)

Just looked at brwstrmgmt photo albumn in the gallery and OMG hidden treasure of everything collectible times two, or three. Who else has three Evinrudes? I am very impressed


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ikr*



then8j said:


> Just looked at brwstrmgmt photo albumn in the gallery and OMG hidden treasure of everything collectible times two, or three. Who else has three Evinrudes? I am very impressed




2 bluebirds,3 evinrudes,2 robins,1 skylark,5 airflows,1 roadmaster supreme

Yeah i about had a heart attack...


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 1, 2011)

Everybody sees something different don't they?

I see the (2) 1940 Dayton Mainliners......... UNBELIEVABLE!

...and the identical three (2 boys and one girls) '37 Super Streamlines.

Geee, throw in one Aerocycle and just 1/4 of that room and my entire Top 10 list is covered..... I almost typed "coveted", that was Freudian.


----------



## OldRider (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe not polite to say but you have to wonder what it cost to assemble that fantastic collection. Everything is there that anyone here could want and then some!


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 1, 2011)

Edit: I hadn't even looked at the photo that contains the '36 Colson Commander. Man!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 1, 2011)

*That Gallery is Bicycle Porn!!!*

That's not right......


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm speechless...:eek:


----------



## slick (Nov 2, 2011)

I would love to have just 1 of those bikes. But multiples of each HIGHLY desirable bikes??? Wow! Gives me a reality check on how bad my collection SUCKS!!


----------



## panther boy (Nov 2, 2011)

*basement*

It took my breath away------------


----------



## chitown (Nov 2, 2011)

This must be "The Most Interesting Man in the World's" collection.

I can see him now laughing for years at sites like this that howl over scrapes of some of these gems.

I think that silver Evinrude is insane!!! those fenders are PERFECT!!! Of course the red & blue ones ain't bad either!!!  I better be careful as I am about to crush my exclamation point key on the keyboard.

Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 2, 2011)

It makes Chestnut Hollow look like Acorn Alley... Nobody mentioned the row of Twin 60's. Hard to stop at just one I guess. I wonder what else is in there besides bikes.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 2, 2011)

When I first read this thread I thought it was a joke........until I looked at the Gallery. WOW!


----------



## TheSaint (Nov 2, 2011)

*Truly Incredible!*

That is by far the best gathering of
ultra rare bicycles anyone will
see in their lifetime!

I am in awe and would like to commend
this person for allowing us to see those gems!

An open plea to the owner of this collection
PLEASE get a Professional Photographer
to stage these bicycles in elaborate 
settings and make a Coffee Table Book
with full bleed photographs and
if you can some pertinent information
to each of these Bicycle Companies
and these Models. 

Our Hobby is long overdue for a Quality
and Professionally Designed Book
that is equal to the Priceless Art of
the Top Rare Bikes in our Black Sheep
Hobby. 

regards,
theSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 2, 2011)

*Please..*

O mysterious basement dweller tell us more about your collection. You have the bicycles that are on everyone's top ten list and I'm sure you're well aware of that. Have you had each one restored? Where did you get the beautiful red whitewall tires I see on some of them? I have a million questions but I'll refrain from asking them all at once.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 2, 2011)

That's one awe-inspiring collection, though if I ever accumulated anywhere near that many bikes in our basement you can figure my wife having given up on me and long departed. I guess it goes without saying he has that collection insured, including the trains. I know I sure would!

Have never seen so many models with horizontal spring saddles in one collection before.

Dave


----------



## then8j (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anybody know who this is? Or anything about him? I thought the cabe was full of all the experts and collectors that knew each other...... Small circles in the collecting world......

Making a coffee table book would be a great idea!!!! Or even a spread on the classic bike news paper....


----------



## chitown (Nov 2, 2011)

TheSaint said:


> Our Hobby is long overdue for a Quality
> and Professionally Designed Book
> that is equal to the Priceless Art of
> the Top Rare Bikes in our Black Sheep
> Hobby.




I second that one. I think it is a fantastic idea. I'd also be happy with the same professionally shot photos uploaded to Dave's Nostalgic site to help complete that as the go-to website for photo references of these classics.

One thing that horrifies me is the thought of them in a basement. Don't those things eventually flood at some point? Hope he's got Lloyd's of London to under wright those treasures.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 2, 2011)

chitown said:


> I second that one. I think it is a fantastic idea. I'd also be happy with the same professionally shot photos uploaded to Dave's Nostalgic site to help complete that as the go-to website for photo references of these classics.
> 
> One thing that horrifies me is the thought of them in a basement. Don't those things eventually flood at some point? Hope he's got Lloyd's of London to under wright those treasures.




If anyone ever made such a book id order 3.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 2, 2011)

then8j said:


> Does anybody know who this is? Or anything about him? I thought the cabe was full of all the experts and collectors that knew each other...... Small circles in the collecting world......QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly.
> I can almost guarantee that this collector is known already by some here with magnitude of restoration work involved and the connections necessary to obtain them to begin with.
> ...


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 2, 2011)

*you gotta like it*

This is inspiring...the fact that someone put forth the effort to assemble quite a rare collection.  They were able to at least find them and/or piece them together, gives me chills...must be a consummate hunter and networker.  I hope there are still some left over in some basements and barns for the rest of us.


----------



## walter branche (Nov 2, 2011)

*nice*

very nice -


----------



## tony d. (Nov 2, 2011)

*What no pictures ?*

Any pictures  would be nice !


----------



## npence (Nov 2, 2011)

I was some what proud of my collection of bikes but after seeing all those in one place I have nothing.  awesome collection I have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ok going to play Pollyanna here*

While I agree that the mysterious dweller's collection is amazing I am disheartened to read that some members feel that their own collections are now insignificant by comparison. NEVER EVER feel that way! Each and every one of us has something in common and that is our love of the bicycle..it may mean something slightly different to each of of but it is a common bond we share. The bicycles we own are loved by us in all their imperfect glory. Yes that collection contains bicycles I would love to own but for me the reward lies in aquiring one bicycle at a time and making her whole again. If I had every single bicycle I've ever loved or wanted what would I ever have to look forward to? 
Look at what you have and be proud in knowing that you have something you cherish, something that makes you happy every time you look at it. I know I am. 

Remember this...It's not about what your bike is worth..it's about what it's worth to you.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 2, 2011)

That really took my breath away. He definitely could use a bigger basement. An art deco bike lovers candy store. This collector must have enough stories to fill a book. Thanks for posting in the CABE gallery. Looks like some nice model trains also.


----------



## slick (Nov 2, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> While I agree that the mysterious dweller's collection is amazing I am disheartened to read that some members feel that their own collections are now insignificant by comparison. NEVER EVER feel that way! Each and every one of us has something in common and that is our love of the bicycle..it may mean something slightly different to each of of but it is a common bond we share. The bicycles we own are loved by us in all their imperfect glory. Yes that collection contains bicycles I would love to own but for me the reward lies in aquiring one bicycle at a time and making her whole again. If I had every single bicycle I've ever loved or wanted what would I ever have to look forward to?
> Look at what you have and be proud in knowing that you have something you cherish, something that makes you happy every time you look at it. I know I am.
> 
> Remember this...It's not about what your bike is worth..it's about what it's worth to you.






Talk about a breath of fresh air! Whoa! You sure do have an awesome positive attitude and btw you have a great collection going with lots of bikes that seem to get forgotten by the collectors world. Glad you saved them. Very Nice!


----------



## Boris (Nov 2, 2011)

Personally, I'd like to see the rest of the COUCH COLLECTION!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks a lot better than MY basement!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 3, 2011)

TheSaint said:


> An open plea to the owner of this collection
> PLEASE get a Professional Photographer
> to stage these bicycles in elaborate
> settings and make a Coffee Table Book
> ...




I STRONGLY second this.  I think ours is the only hobby that DOES NOT have a well documented/photographed Coffee Table Book to showcase to the rest of the non-collecting world -- and eye candy to us that are in the hobby -- what incredible style and design is represented in our beloved two wheeled beauties!  
And again, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 3, 2011)

*I totally agree with Bicycle Belle*

Everything that Belle said is word for word what I would would say. I would never be ashamed of any of my collection, and neither should any of you. Sure, that guy has a great collection of
 all of the highest valued rare bikes, but that's not what it is all about. He has them stacked up like cordwood against a backdrop of what are probably very valuable toy trains. At this point in my opinion, 
all that stuff is just a commodity, not unlike stocks or bonds. Again, if you had all there is to have, the fun is over. I get such a rush when I find a cool bike, very cheap that needs work. It is probably not
a valuable bike, but it is something that I like, and when I am done restoring it, it will look amazing. It will still not be worth a ton of money, but that is not why I do it. I do it because I like it. 
 I respect anyone who is having fun and getting excited with the hobby, whether it is a Taylor tricycle or a Murrey middleweight, we are all preserving history and having a good time doing it.
 Oh yea, on another note... I am a guy who likes girls bikes!. Yes, I have a few boys bikes, but way more girls bikes. It would be a pretty boaring world without girls bikes and a very creepy world without girls.
           Everybody just lighten up and have fun........................Wayne


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there a link to the pictures?  I can't find them


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here ya go, http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=640.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 3, 2011)

*Bingo!*

I think i have figured out a name. In my recant CBN news i saw a redone blackhawk on the back of the last page. This is bicycle in the picture of the basemant (same blackhawk) i searched for blackhawks on nostalgic.net and found this name (scott mccaskey). Not saying its him but it is the same blackhawk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 3, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> I think i have figured out a name. In my recant CBN news i saw a redone blackhawk on the back of the last page. This is bicycle in the picture of the basemant (same blackhawk) i searched for blackhawks on nostalgic.net and found this name (scott mccaskey). Not saying its him but it is the same blackhawk




Blackhawks are restored this way.
Scott's has heavy duty balloon allstate tires and although it's hard to tell from the photo, they are easy to distinguish from a distance being so chunky.
Try again.
Chris


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 3, 2011)

Odd.  That Blue/Lt. Blue Shelby No Nose is my old bike.  Very interesting.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Nov 4, 2011)

Usually when I see a sweet bike I make a joke like "I'll take 3 of those!" or "I have 3 of those at home"....but its not funny, cuz this guy can actually say that

And that settles it for me...shiny & new is better than used & rusted.

I'd love to get ahold of a Colson Commander....anyone have one for sale?


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2011)

The red,silver, and white boys bullnose was on ebay not long ago. Fully restored and hoestly the nicest Bullnose I have ever seen. Congrats to him for getting it. Wish I could have. I would love to know at least what state these bikes are in? Considering it's a basement I would have to say probably not California since not too many homes out here have basements unless it's an older home? Just my guess? Either way, I would pay (like a museum) to see this collection in person!!! As long as many photos taken were allowed! And a mandatory drool bucket at the door. Funny part is that he is probably reading all of this and laughing uncontrollably by staying anonymous!!!!!! I nod my hat to you sir.


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2011)

The red, silver, and white Bullnose was on ebay not long ago if memory serves me right? Congrats to him for getting it. I wish I could have! All I can say is that his collection is absolutely INCREDIBLE! All i want to know is what state he lives in? I assume it's not California considering he has a basement, unless it's an older home? I would gladly pay to see this collection in person! All I can say is I nod my hat to you sir for an absolutely amazing collection. O and btw we do need more detailed photos of each bike for reference and for the drool factor.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 4, 2011)

I would just like the owner of this collection to know that I am available for adoption as a loving son and would be honored to be in his will.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 4, 2011)

I know where they are and they're far from California.  I am sure if the owner wants it revealed, he will.  I'm just honored he felt my No Nose was nice enough to be in the presence of those other bikes...


----------



## TheSaint (Nov 4, 2011)

*Thanks for Sharing those Pics*

If you are savvy with usage of the Cabe you too can look at the profile details of the posters here by 
clicking on their name....
Then you can see what they "choose" to share with us...
in this case you can see this collector who was very generous to share his pics,
is from Pennsylvania......

In my humble opinion, this person has made "decent" money to collect what he wants quickly and easily as money "talks",
I would doubt if he has spent years with bikes needing parts to finish. 

As with anyone with a fine art collection, or a nice collection of vintage automobiles, I am sure he wishes to be discreet and
private unless he shares more... Please respect that viewpoint and refrain from the 20 questions....

I would just hope with his discerning eye for quality bicycles in his collection, that he may perhaps document these
beautiful works of art in a Coffee Table Book or a pristine website. 

It was a "privilege" to see those pictures of bicycles from a person who has had the very fortunate 
opportunity to amass such an excellent "flock" of vintage bicycles!

regards,
theSaint
redondo beach, ca


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 4, 2011)

*Sometimes*

There are many more clues if you know where to look


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 4, 2011)

*:0*

Omg.                        That's like indiana jones discovery of biycle-opolis or some kind of madness like that,


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 4, 2011)

It really doesn't matter where he lives or what his name is.  He is an under-the-radar, low profile collector who I don't believe has anything for sale, so what's the difference?  Just admire the beautiful post-deco era American bicycles he has amassed.  He clearly has a very good eye for correct parts, originality, etc.  He just doesn't have enough Schwinns!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree.
  All of the speculation about the who,what, where and why, just assures that people with phenominal collections who wish to remain anonymous, will be reluctant to share their pictures with us.
 Just enjoy the chance to see something rare and beautiful, and be grateful that the owner choose this site to share his or her collections.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 5, 2011)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It looks a lot better than MY basement!!!




I don't even *have* a basement!       (It's an Arizona thing)


----------

